# Lowrider's best of the 70's magazine



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just picked up at 7-11
shows all 1970's cars from all kinds of car clubs.
good magazine.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Joe Ray had mentioned to me this 70's edition of LRM several months ago and he was saying how his favorit rides were made in the 70's because they had some of the badest body lines on the Chevys, Fords and Lincolns. I am glad that I can see the change with LRM and I would like to thank Mr. Editor for that. *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SCAN THE COVER HOMIE uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:  :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Any Rivis in it?!!!???!?!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i liked it :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I like that, something different.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

oooooooooooh snap I gotta have that motherfucker! :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 24 2007, 06:05 PM~8634592
> *Any Rivis in it?!!!???!?!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




x2, any rivi's in it? :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

can someone post some car's of the magazine ... (thank's)


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

there some rivis in the mag paper quality not good but the pics were good


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The 70's cars from back in the dayz was a time when you had almost ever make of American made car as a lowrider. I am talking about the brand new cars that were in car clubs with paper plates, wired down and lifted. If your the funds were in order you could also afford a bad a$$ paint job for that new lowrider. On the last page of the old pics in black and white pics of the OG car clubs. TECHNIQUES made it into this section of "Best of the 70's" and the pic is of our East LA Brothers from the late 70's with "Big Sergio" was ELA President for a total of 9 years. From that Black and White pic there are several of these Brothers that are active members of TECHNIQUES today "TFFT". </span>*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I just picked mine up today, lots of rivis, lincolns, 79 coupe devilles, LTD's, and bonnevilles. Plus the old school paint jobs and a lot of tru spokes!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

hell yea Imma have to get that!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2007, 05:04 PM~8634578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT A GET THIS! uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

VERY GOOD CONCEPT.

GOOD IDEA....

NICE ISSUE

WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE *"THE BEST OF 80'S ISSUE AND THEN THE 90'S"*...JUST IMO.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 24 2007, 11:34 PM~8636784
> *VERY GOOD CONCEPT.
> 
> GOOD IDEA....
> ...


BEST OF 80'S FO SHO!  :biggrin:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 24 2007, 11:21 PM~8636724
> *GOT A GET THIS! uffin:
> *


CHECKED 7-11. DIDN'T SEE ANY OF THESE ISSUES :dunno: HOPE TO SEE IT SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 25 2007, 12:33 AM~8637270
> *BEST OF 80'S FO SHO!   :biggrin:    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Gonna have to start checking out LRM again.Looks like some good changes coming on!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I JUST PICKED IT UP LAST NIIGHT.... BEST ISSUE I'VE SEEN IN A LONG TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
I THINK I SAW ABOUT 5 ADDS & ONLY ONE BIG RIM ADD... NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: PROPS TO MR. JOE RAY FOR BRINGING IT BACK THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree this is a real good issue lots of old pictures


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

some pictures of what you will see inside i hope i dont ruin it for anyone :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I HAVE TO DEFENITLY PICK IT UP SHIT LOOKS TIGHT LOOKS LIKE LOWRIDER IS GOING BACK TO ITS ROOTS IS THERE ANY BIG RIM ADVERTISMENTS ON IT ?? :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

theres only 1 ad but its not for big rims its for grilles but a fuckin donk comes out :angry: other than that is picture after picture :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2007, 10:39 AM~8638604
> *theres only 1 ad but its not for big rims its for grilles but a fuckin donk comes out  :angry: other than that is picture after picture  :biggrin:
> *


YUP THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 25 2007, 10:42 AM~8638616
> *YUP THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAM!!! I NEED TO PICK THIS UP..


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 25 2007, 01:05 PM~8639344
> *DAM!!! I NEED TO PICK THIS UP..
> *


X2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

x3 i looked for it today, but couldnt find it anywhere :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, i did find an issue of the latest laid mag at barnes and nobles. i already got mine in the mail so if anyone wants that other one........ :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

GREAT ISSUE ...A MUST 4 ANY & ALL LOWRIDER INDIVIDUALS ..IF U DONT GOT IT..GET IT..U WONT B DISSAPOINTED


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

dam that mag lookz hot homie i need to pick it up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2007, 05:41 PM~8638611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit.

good lookin out, luv them old skool 70's lolos.

is the magazine old skool and new skool as well ?

old rides from the 70's and 70's rides from now.

good lookin out saul.

always tru to the old skool


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THEY SHOULD DO AN 80'S ISSUE AND A 90'S ISSUE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 25 2007, 09:26 PM~8641674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its all 1970's american model cars.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 26 2007, 04:57 AM~8641871
> *its all 1970's american model cars.
> *


i'm gonna ge a copy first thing tomarrow.

nothing like 70's american steel, 
each lowrider had their own style ,from body lines,to paint jobs.

everyone wanted their ride to stand out.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SEEN THIS THREAD WHEN I LOGGED ON TODAY, WENT AND BOUGHT THE PAGE EARLIER. THIS SPECIAL ISSUE IS WHAT ID LIKE TO SEE LRM'S FORMAT GO TO. LOTS OF FEATURES.

JOE RAY IS DOING WHAT ALOT OF US ON HERE HAVE BEEN COMPLAINING ABOUT. ITS GOOD TO SEE THE HISTORY AND CARS WHAT MADE THIS CAR CULTURE WHAT IT IS TODAY. LOOKS LIKE LRM IS TAKING A TURN FOR THE BETTER AND ITS ONLY GONNA CONTINUE TO GET BETTER. I CAN DEAL WITH THE REGULAR ISSUE ADS AND BIG RIMS IF THEY KEEP PUTTING OUT SPECIAL ISSUES OUT LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 25 2007, 10:23 PM~8642022
> *i'm gonna ge a copy first thing tomarrow.
> 
> nothing like 70's american steel,
> ...



YEP IT WASNT JUST ABOUT IMPALAS AND GM MODEL CARS. JUST ABOUT ANY KIND OF CAR LOOKED BAD ASS WITH SOME FLAKE AND MULTI COLOR PATTERNS.CANT FORGET THE 5.20S AND TRUS.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 26 2007, 05:27 AM~8642040
> *YEP IT WASNT JUST ABOUT IMPALAS AND GM MODEL CARS. JUST ABOUT ANY KIND OF CAR LOOKED BAD ASS WITH SOME FLAKE AND MULTI COLOR PATTERNS.CANT FORGET THE 5.20S AND TRUS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 24 2007, 10:34 PM~8636784
> *VERY GOOD CONCEPT.
> 
> GOOD IDEA....
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 25 2007, 05:34 AM~8636784
> *VERY GOOD CONCEPT.
> 
> GOOD IDEA....
> ...


hell yeah those old skool mini trucks and them 90's euros


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2007, 09:50 AM~8643435
> *hell yeah those old skool mini trucks and them 90's euros
> *


both of those i really dont care for, but the craftsmanship on euros and the z-racks and bed dancing is a part of lowriding history that most people tend to forget about.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

poison ivy was a killer :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

went to walmart and found it there, good shit!  if you dont have it yet, go get it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 26 2007, 01:58 PM~8644353
> *went to walmart and found it there, good shit!  if you dont have it yet, go get it.
> *



x2 if you like the old school this is the mag for you.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i picked up 2 copies, 1 for me and my dad, he really dug the mag, alot of cars he seen in person way back in the days, brought back alot of memories he was sayin.

best magazine lowrider ever published.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i had to buy 3 since it was badd ass :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Aug 26 2007, 07:06 PM~8645628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i only had $7 dollars on me or i would have bought 3 or 4 of them. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN! FINALLY GOT THE ISSUE. STRAIGHT BAD! :biggrin: {OG} THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! THAT WHAT THIS MAGAZINE NEEDS! THAT SOUL! :biggrin: I'M RAPPIN MINE IN PLASTIC AND I'M GOING TO TRY TO GET ANOTHER ONE FOR REFERENCE! KEEP IT UP JOE RAY! DON'T STOP NOW! :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I GOTS TO GIVE IT UP TO JOE RAY FOR BRINGIN OUT THIS NEW MAGAZINE IF YOU AINT SEEN IT YOU GOTS TO GO AND GET IT BECAUSE ITS SO GOOD THERE SELLING LIKE PAN CALIENTE I PERSONALLY HAD TO GET 2 COPYS MY SELF 1 FOR THE VIEWING AND READING AND ONE TO PUT AWAY THATS HOW MUCH I LIKED THE NEW LOOK ON IT SO CONGRATS JOE RAY AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK THATS WHAT A REAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD LOOK LIKE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

About time us 70's got some props! Man was I surprised to see this!!!  

:thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GOT IT    :biggrin: BAD ASS


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

cant find it....... :angry: :dunno: :tears: :uh: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

ANY chance one of you would post a pic of the inside and outside of the back cover?

My cars in the Cars Inc. ad and I'm having a hard time finding this issue in stores...

THANKS!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

There are none here in Louisville. :angry:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

"What was once old is new again...."
~M~


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

anyone who needs a copy of this magazine pm and ill hook you up with one. i bought all the issues they had at my grocery store :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Sep 28 2007, 09:52 AM~8888619
> *"What was once old is new again...."
> ~M~
> *



I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

If anyone in DETROIT knows where to get a copy around here let me know. I've been to about 10 stores and all they have is the current issue!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

nice mag. i added a twisted grill like they mentioned in the mag.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 Deuce_@Sep 26 2007, 07:14 PM~8876353
> *ANY chance one of you would post a pic of the inside and outside of the back cover?
> 
> My cars in the Cars Inc. ad and I'm having a hard time finding this issue in stores...
> ...



so thats your white deuce in the ad?? clean, i like the picture


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Ya, just wait til "Eye Candy" hits the street. The new 68 vert from Imperials. It will blow peoples mind and eyes!



> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 28 2007, 10:58 AM~8889119
> *I couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

LOVE IT

is there a possibility one of you guys could sell me 3 copys..?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2007, 07:04 PM~8634578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen it last week at my boy's house... haven't been able to find one since. NICE! :thumbsup: The ad on the back cover was shot here in Detroit :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Sep 28 2007, 11:25 PM~8892711
> *Ya, just wait til "Eye Candy" hits the street. The new 68 vert from Imperials. It will blow peoples mind and eyes!
> *



hey homie, jus seen ur signature....lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 29 2007, 06:22 AM~8894168
> *LOVE IT
> 
> is there a possibility one of you guys could sell me 3 copys..?
> *



pm me i can help you out.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 29 2007, 08:42 PM~8895329
> *pm me i can help you out.
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i have a few extra copies for sale let me know


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 28 2007, 11:31 PM~8892438
> *so thats your white deuce in the ad??  clean, i like the picture
> *


THANKS! It was shot downtown at the old train station.

Any scanned pics of the back cover??? I ordered a back issue but I don't know when it'll be here...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 25 2007, 03:05 PM~8639344
> *DAM!!! I NEED TO PICK THIS UP..
> *


x2


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 Deuce_@Sep 29 2007, 02:38 PM~8895770
> *THANKS!  It was shot downtown at the old train station.
> 
> Any scanned pics of the back cover???  I ordered a back issue but I don't know when it'll be here...
> ...



the best "BEST OF " issue i have seen. 

heres a scan of the back cover homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









GOOD PIC OF DA RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Awesome mag !!! :worship: <-I don't use this smiley that often


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 30 2007, 04:21 AM~8898940
> *the best "BEST OF " issue i have seen.
> 
> heres a scan of the back cover homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



YO. Thanks a lot!!!! Finally I get to see it....

There were a couple of Detroit Majestics cars there with me. They're gonna be pissed! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

the best one to date....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Was Andy Douglas - aka Andy's Hydraulics Caprice Classic (Just Plained Juiced) ever in LRM. I would have thought it would have made best 70's edition...


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

anyone notice that Pete from "Thee Individuals" monte is said to be in "Individuals"


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 08:45 PM~9154931
> *anyone notice that Pete from "Thee Individuals" monte is said to be in "Individuals"
> *


LRM BACK THEN PROBABLY THOUGHT IT WAS THE SAME CLUB DIFFERENT CHAPTER. IM PRETTY SURE THEE INDIVIDUALS FRESNO STARTED AFTER INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats not what Pete said.....at last years show...... :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 09:15 PM~9155191
> *Thats not what Pete said.....at last years show...... :0
> *



WHEN DID THEY START? I KNOW INDIVIDUALS BEEN AROUND ATLEAST 30 YEARS.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FIRME*


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 4 2007, 10:19 PM~9155226
> *WHEN DID THEY START? I KNOW INDIVIDUALS BEEN AROUND ATLEAST 30 YEARS.
> *


Well I know that last year was Thee Individuals 30th annual carshow......


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 5 2007, 05:52 PM~9162240
> *Well I know that last year was Thee Individuals 30th annual carshow......
> *



WELL THATS THE SAME THEN. DONT MATTER UNLESS BOTH CLUBS REALLY WANNA SAY THEY HAD THE NAME FIRST, DOUBT THAT THOUGH.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 5 2007, 08:21 PM~9163222
> *WELL THATS THE SAME THEN. DONT MATTER UNLESS BOTH CLUBS REALLY WANNA SAY THEY HAD THE NAME FIRST, DOUBT THAT THOUGH.
> *


true dat....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 5 2007, 07:30 PM~9163323
> *true dat....
> *



AFTER 30 YEARS WHY DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Killer Issue!!!

Thank You Joe Ray for putting out something that shows Low Riding just isnt about IMPALAS. Yes I do have an Impala myself (66 SS Drop) BUT, Those rides in the 70's JUST HIT HOME!! It put me back on KING & STORY RD in San Jose CA on a Saturday night! :biggrin: 

And more so for posting several cars and the original members from NEW CLASSICS CAR CLUB in San Jose CA. That Plaque was flying proud in my 68 Chevelle Malibu, 68 Impala Custom and my 68 Impala SS Drop. (YES, I had a thing for the 1968 model year and my Chevelle will be comming back again!) for many years, and those were the GOOD OLD DAYS :worship: :tears:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2007, 09:47 AM~8638646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

